# Chirping



## coreyc (May 13, 2011)

Well I was outside sitting with the tort's when I hear chirping coming from inside one of my arborvitae's got a ladder looked inside this what was I saw I waited a little while and mom and dad came back got a few pic's of them to









The Mom




The Dad


----------



## hali (May 13, 2011)

owww gorgeous


----------



## Laura (May 13, 2011)

fuzzy finches...
Actually, i think the red one is dad. and the bland one is mom... 

i have western tanangers nesting in my tree.. dad is a very pretty yellow with black and white. also mtn bluebirds in nest areas nearby and out front, gold finches.. plus the regular sparrows and finches and swallows.


----------



## Fernando (May 13, 2011)

you should try feeding them....like they do. haha


----------



## dmarcus (May 13, 2011)

Very cool photo's


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

Awww, love the baby pics!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 13, 2011)

Nice photo's.


----------



## Isa (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful  I love birds, the babies are adorable and the mom and dad look very proud


----------



## african cake queen (May 13, 2011)

hi, i also like baby pictures . cuties!


----------



## onarock (May 13, 2011)

Nice pics Corey. They look like their thinking who the **** are you?


----------



## Kristina (May 13, 2011)

Pretty sure those are Purple finches... I had a nest of them in an arborvitae in my yard when I was around 12 or so. We had a really bad storm and the nest got knocked from the tree. All but one egg broke. I hatched it out in a coffee can with a little night light bulb on a bed of dryer lint, lol. I raised him on a paste of hard boiled egg yolks and corn meal, fed to him on a thin wooden dowel. My grandma fed him in the afternoon when I was at school  His name was Petey. He eventually returned to the wild, but he would come visit every so often.

The red one would be the dad and the pale one the mom


----------



## Rjhoop (May 13, 2011)

Laura said:


> fuzzy finches...
> Actually, i think the red one is dad. and the bland one is mom...
> 
> i have western tanangers nesting in my tree.. dad is a very pretty yellow with black and white. also mtn bluebirds in nest areas nearby and out front, gold finches.. plus the regular sparrows and finches and swallows.





X 2 everyone knows the male is the better looking species!!!! Lol


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2011)

Great Pictures!


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 13, 2011)

Awesome shots Corey, thanks for sharing!


----------

